# Supplements for a nursing bitch.



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

My female has two weeks to go and I've been feeding her Orijen Regional Red. My question is (Yes I seached the Diet and Health section:mrgreen while nursing should I add goats milk and green tripe to her diet or just leave things as is? If there's anything else I'm missing please let me know.

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Unless she's looking under the weather, I'd just keep up the Orijen. You don't want her getting too fat before the pups are born because it can cause complications. Orijen is high in protein and what not so you should be fine, just make sure she's getting a bit more to eat than usual.


----------

